# The LGward has an app



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey there, I noticed that the Lg Ward forum now has an app. It was hard to figure out how it worked because it only shows you the unread posts at first but I got it figured out soon. You can download the app and look for lgward in the search thing. It's gonna work as an app with notifications I guess , so if you guys want to also use that platform here is the link. The linkage to the app will show on top of your browser when opened from a phone

http://lgward.forumattivo.com


----------

